# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Doc Sust's deadlift routine

## Doc.Sust

10 wk program start at 50% and you work up to 95 % take a wk off and max. wks 1-3 3sets of 3 reps.wks 3-6 3sets of 4 reps(during the first 6 wks pull off a 1- 2inch box) wk 7-8 3sets of 3reps, wk 9 2sets of 2 reps wk 10 one set of 2 reps. take a wk of and max.

auxillary lifts, performed from wk 1 to wk8. after wk 8 stop all auxillary. auxillary lifts 
SLDL
close stance high bar box squats with a pause, or just pause squats if you don't have boxes and shrugs, thats it

for the sldl and the shrugs wk1-wk 3,2-3sets of 8reps using 60-65% of the weight used that day to deadlift.

wk 4-wk 8 2-3sets of 5 reps using 70-75% of the weight used that day.

follow the same reps per wk with the high bar squats, percentages may vary here ***ending on your squat,adjust accordingly as needed, never make it thatit kicks the shit out of you, always leave more in the tank for the next workout.

since this routine i have done many workouts using bands, chains jumpstretch platform, partials good mornings, and NOTHING has worked better than this program for me.

program was also used by a drug free liftime master lifter, he has pulled 700 to 760lbs multiple times as a open and master lifter at 198lbs. he alters his auxillaries but basicaly its the same
hope i got it all in here, i did it off the top of my head , any questions ask.

----------


## power65

Looks good Doc. I will give this a try. I've really been looking for something new to do w/ my DLs. This just may be what I've been looking for. Thanks again.

----------


## Doc.Sust

no problem, it 's simple, easy, and gives you great gains, it is a no brainer, tell me how it works for you

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Looks interesting. Might give this a try closer to summer  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.Sust

If You Use It,let Me Know How It Works For You

----------


## Kärnfysikern

It would be perfect during summertime. Il pm you later on in the spring to pic your brains about this  :Big Grin:

----------


## love 2 lift

I will have to give this a try Looks good!

----------


## Doc.Sust

hands down the best program i ever used

----------


## Kärnfysikern

How was the bench and squat gains during this program? Did they suffer, stay stable or increase?

I know this wasnt your intention  :Smilie:  But did you se any good gains in muscularity. Or well increased muscularity in the the deadlift muscles like lowerback, traps, lats, hams??

----------


## powerliftmike

Doc.Sust has really helped me out with powerlifting, I suggest taking his advice. I am no expert in DL training whatsoever. Actually my DL sucks  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Phildude

Sorry, I am a powerlifting new guy. When you say start at 50%, and work up to 95%, do you mean over your sets of DL that day or over the whole entire program?

----------


## powerliftmike

> Sorry, I am a powerlifting new guy. When you say start at 50%, and work up to 95%, do you mean over your sets of DL that day or over the whole entire program?


Lets say for the sake of simplicity you DL 400lbs. That is a 100% lift for you. The first week you will train with reps with 200lbs (50%). Then the next week 55% of 400. After the 10 week cycle you should be hitting 105-110% weights. Then that weight will become your 100% effort and you start the program over, now using a little more weight on the bar each week.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Sorry, I am a powerlifting new guy. When you say start at 50%, and work up to 95%, do you mean over your sets of DL that day or over the whole entire program?


by the wk , just how mike described it, 50-55-60-65-70-75-80-85-90-95%. a total of 10 different weights for ten different wks

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Doc.Sust has really helped me out with powerlifting, I suggest taking his advice. I am no expert in DL training whatsoever. Actually my DL sucks


thanks mike, hey tell me when you get your KK shirt and how you like it. i just got mine back from her, she added a layer of f6 material to the denim! i also have an existing layer of canvas in btwn the 2 layers of denim. havent tried it yetm but it looks like it is one hell of a shirt!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> How was the bench and squat gains during this program? Did they suffer, stay stable or increase?
> 
> I know this wasnt your intention  But did you se any good gains in muscularity. Or well increased muscularity in the the deadlift muscles like lowerback, traps, lats, hams??


my squat and benched moved up as well, the squat wasnt as good as the deadlift, but that may just be me, i am a better dlifter than squatter. i used a different program to squat with, i can also give you that, different rep scheme and sets, stil a 10 wk program, basically using squats as the main lift than doing jump squats or cleans and a leg sled toss.(plyometric movements, i was really training hard for speed, i look back at that program andi did way to much volume on this day, chances are if i had to do it again i would keep the cleans or jump squats to lighter weights and less sets and, throwout the sled toss and bring in partila squats.

the press routin i followed was a 2 day a wk routine, i focused on flat press, than went on to catch and toss press(you throw the bar and catch it in a balistic fashion,using about 30-35% of your max weight, dangerous but it works)than after that i would load a 30lb medicine ball and have my friend stand over me on a 2ft box and hold the ball over his head, he would drop the ball over my chest, i would catch it, at my chest level and quickly and explosively throw the ball as high as i could, he would catch the ball than we would repeat it agaain, usually 6 to 8 st of 3 reps. on the next chest day it would start with close grip following percents , than rack locouts and than again more medicne ball tossing, . with this program, i benched double my body weight, raw, no drugs, and with a pause in a contest,

----------


## Doc.Sust

oh your other question, i did see muscle gaind inmy traps and lower back, my legs were already large so i couldnt tell but i know i was much stronger. i also worked on lats minimaly , i didn't feel i needed much, and it didn't slow mw down at all, i thing it helped my strength by cutting out dumb auxillaries like curls and calves and adding in jup rope to work both my bi's and calves and in more specific quick twitch fiber manor, i trained more sports specific witht his program and i saw the best results in the end, i find as apowerlifter if you train as if you are a world class sprinter as oppsed to a body builder,, you will have better strength gains

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> for the sldl and the shrugs wk1-wk 3,2-3sets of 8reps using 60-65% of the weight used that day to deadlift.


I have a question about this. Isnt that a awfully low weight? In the begining of the 9 week cycle it would mean Im doing shrughs and sdld with my regular easy warmup weights  :Don't know:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

ohh the high bar squats. Should I use the same weights, % and reps/set as in the SLDL or as in the regular deadlift?

----------

